# Wine Cave



## scubaman2151 (Jan 27, 2008)

I saw this on another forum but thought that it was really cool and wanted to share it.


http://www.purplegrinwinery.com/winecave.html


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2008)

They have way too much money and time on their hands! That must be nice!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 27, 2008)

Lol thats what I was thinking.


Scuba


----------



## grapeman (Jan 27, 2008)

You guys can read more about it in the WineMaker Magazine August/September Issue on page 80. Scott Lacey is the man behind Purple Grin Winery. He is indeed very ambitious to create such a cave.


----------



## dcrnbrd (Jan 27, 2008)

I dont have a rock that big on my property. Guess I am stuck with the basement.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 27, 2008)

That is something I can just keep on looking at and dreaming.


W0w..Ramona


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 28, 2008)

I got offered 116 acres for a little over $250,000. just one small problem...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like a wonderful dream cave....


----------



## BonnieJoy (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah - I saw that cave and couldn't get over it. They did an awesome job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeswine (Apr 16, 2008)

scubaman2151,was going thought and saw your cave AWESOME,what a nice piece of workyou got creative talent my fine vine vino friend,very creative,coodo's//jp


----------



## Dominick (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW.. that is sick!


....and what wade said!! *Edited by: Dominick *


----------

